# Persistent Congestion



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Lina has been having trouble breathing for the past couple of weeks. She's been really laboring to breathe through her nose with constant snorting and hacking. I took her to the vet this past Friday. The vet looked her over, felt around her head in some places, and concluded it's not the big C. Apparently there is some inflammation in the nasal cavities, so they prescribed anti-inflammatory pills and even suggested Afrin to help clear the nose.

So that brings us to the tricky part. Getting her to take pills takes some creativity but I think I found a solution to get her to take them. I line up 5 pepperoni slices to give to her in rapid succession and the pill is wrapped in the 3rd one. The first 2 go quickly and then the one with the pill and then immediately afterwards, 2 more. I got it to work once and I'll try it again tonight.

But the Afrin? Now that's a different issue altogether. How in the world am I going to be able to get that stuff into her nose? At first, I've tried petting her from behind while keeping the bottle out of sight. Then at an unsuspecting time, get it to her nose and squeeze the bottle as quickly as I can. 

Honestly I don't know if any of it actually went into her nose. But she absolutely HATES it! Are there any other suggestions on how I can get her to take this medicine?

Thanks all!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ask your doctor about allergy meds instead. Try pill pockets or pill wrap to make pilling her easier.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions Ecko. Last night was a nightmare! From the time I got home from work yesterday until this morning, she has been constantly hacking, coughing, and snorting. I'm talking like every 30 seconds and I've never seen her this bad before. It has grown to be quite concerning and I really feel bad for her. I wish I knew what to do to relive the discomfort she's having. 

I was able to give her an anti-inflammatory pill this morning and she'll get another tonight in her dinner. But I'm skeptical if those are helping. I also have prednisone for her but those really don't work anymore. 

Any other suggestions? Thanks again!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Get a second opinion is my suggestion. The vet should be looking for the source, not just treating the symptoms. A rhinoscopy will tell you what it is and while the vet is in there, they can remove it. 

I personally double up allergy meds for Ecko per my vets approval of course. He gets two 24 hour zirtec twice a day to help keep him as dry as he can ever be again.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. I didn't really care for how my vet didn't do much to diagnose the issue and then threw more pills at me. She gets seasonal allergies but this has been going on far longer than that. I believe that warrants further diagnosis, especially if she is suffering and/or bleeding.

Thanks again!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Best of luck Nubwagon, please do post back and let us know how Lina is doing. Fingers cross that a different vet can find out what's causing the poor girls misery.

Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Right so I took her to another vet yesterday morning for a 2nd opinion. After taking her temp (which is normal) and discussing the situation further, this vet also concluded that it is a mixture of allergies and congestion. 

We've been having fluctuating temps here within the past few weeks and most recently it has been unseasonably warm. So I can buy that as the reason for her bleeding. Last evening through this morning it has cooled off significantly here and at the same time her bleeding has all but subsided. So I'll chalk the bleeding up to warmer, drier temps. I have been running a humidifier for her the couple of days which hopefully will also help with the drier air. 

I left the vet's office yesterday with some doggie Robitussin and will need to devise a sneaky way to give that to her also. I tried putting it on a plate mixed with some bacon grease yesterday but she wanted nothing to do with it. I guess dogs don't like cherry flavored medicine 

But if 2 different vets are not overly concerned with her situation, then it must not be very serious. I'll keep giving her the antibiotics (vet suggested to stop with the prednisone) and the liquid medicine and keep a close eye on the results.

Thanks again all for the help!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Nubwagon. I do know that my boy Titus's allergies have been terrible the last month also. May be something in the air. Hopefully, the vet(s) are correct and it will subside on it's own.


Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Well I came home from work last night and Lina was back to her old self again. No bleeding, hacking, etc. like it never happened. She and Ogie played around for a while which I haven't seen in so long. But all through the night into today, she's been normal.

My guess is her troubles were weather related. The temperature here has been pretty inconsistent which probably wreaked havoc on her sinuses. Now that it has cooled off for a while, she's feeling better. 

I'll continue to monitor her for any further issues, but I think we're good for now. Thanks again all!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nubwagon said:


> Well I came home from work last night and Lina was back to her old self again. No bleeding, hacking, etc. like it never happened. She and Ogie played around for a while which I haven't seen in so long. But all through the night into today, she's been normal.
> 
> My guess is her troubles were weather related. The temperature here has been pretty inconsistent which probably wreaked havoc on her sinuses. Now that it has cooled off for a while, she's feeling better.
> 
> I'll continue to monitor her for any further issues, but I think we're good for now. Thanks again all!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Good news!


----------



## jwald (Nov 6, 2018)

I utilize a holistic vet, who uses herbs and tinctures for my dogs. I know not everyone believes in alternative medicine, but animals respond especially well to this type of approach. My vet was traditionally trained at Colorado State University and has been practicing for over 20 years utilizing both traditional and holistic modalities. It is worth looking for a wholistic vet in your area to at least try using some less invasive medications that may help your dogs, before the heavy hitting meds. I also believe feeding a raw diet helps eliminate allergies in pets. I provide a 1/2 and 1/2 approach where by I feed raw in the mornings and kibble at night. I know this is a hot topic right now and there are a lot of thoughts about feeding raw, but it may be something to consider as well. Especially if your dog deals with allergies often. There are a lot of good books and articles on this diet. Two doctors I follow are Will Falconer, DVM and Karen Becker, DVM. They are very informative. Again, I know this approach is not for everyone, but I have had great success with the health of my dogs and just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

A quick update about the situation: Lina's congestion has returned and is really being persistent now. The antibiotics and steroids are no longer working, so they have been ceased. The vet recommended trying Afrin as well, but that's near impossible as she will absolutely not let me anywhere near here with that bottle. I was able to do it once, but that was after a 5 minute wrestling session. No bueno & I won't be doing it again.

The vet and I discussed next steps, so she'll be headed back to the vet tomorrow for scans and a more detailed diagnosis of this lump on the bridge of her nose which has grown larger. It's right between her eyes and I can't help but thinking whatever this lump is is affecting her breathing. It doesn't feel hard...it's pliable so hopefully they can drain and/or remove it. But analyzing it as well as scans should give us a good idea of the root cause. 

It better...I'm running out of money! :\ 

I'll let you all know the results. Thanks again!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

In our thoughts Nubwagon. It would make sense that the lump is causing the breathing problems. Hopefully something simple. Fingers crossed.

Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

She went in yesterday morning at 9 and the vet asked to leave her there while they did their thing. I picked her up at noon and discussed the results with the vet. They did multiple x-rays and did a fine needle aspiration of the lump. Her lungs, heart, intestines all look good so it hasn't spread beyond the nasal region. Surprisingly though she believes the lump on her nose is not interfering with her breathing. Apparently the lump resides on the bone instead of the nasal tissue so it would seem it is more coincidental than anything else. But we'll get the results of the aspiration back on Monday.

So it seems inflammation is the root cause. She had prescribed more prednisone which is a steroid. I had expressed concern about overusing steroids to the point of damage. Vet said it's not a concern as the liver will help regulate enzymes without damage.

So that's the deal. All that for what we already knew. After she got home up to this morning when I left for work, she's been super hacking which sounds like bear or a lion. It's from the breathing tube that was in her throat while she was knocked out. Vet says she'll get past it but man, that hack is nasty! Never heard a dog sound like that before and Ogie is afraid of her when she does it. Poor things!

While Lina was sedated, the vet staff took the time to paint her nails a pretty pink. Very cute and you can see the lump on her nose from the pic:










That's all for now. Obviously I'll be keeping a close eye on her this weekend for improvements. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

hopefully the results will show everything is normal!! can I ask what are you feeding her? just a thought what if it is a food allergies?


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks again all. I feed her a wet/dry mix of Iams Healthy Naturals kibble and Purina Pro Plan wet. In the morning they each get a patty slice of Red Barn roll.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Well the congestion is all but gone, but that lump between her eyes is getting larger now. Doc says it's a benign mass growth and I get that, but it's starting to grow around her right eye area. 

I wonder if it can be alleviated in any way. It's soft to the touch although she doesn't like me touching it.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Nubwagon said:


> Well the congestion is all but gone, but that lump between her eyes is getting larger now. Doc says it's a benign mass growth and I get that, but it's starting to grow around her right eye area.
> 
> I wonder if it can be alleviated in any way. It's soft to the touch although she doesn't like me touching it.


my small dog is around 9 yrs old and last year we notice a little bump on her head, we took her to the vet and he told us it was just a wart because of her age so we thought that was probably it but we kept an eye on it just to confirm it haven't grown with the time... anyway my wife was always touching it to feel if it was soft, big, hard, etc. etc. well about 2 weeks ago she didn't contain her and press it as it was a pimple! (she loves Dr. Pimple Popper :hammer: he he he) and it pops out something black, it was like a blackhead. Now I'm not saying to go and press it but keep a close eye on it maybe if it grow bigger the vet will have to extract it, so start a saving fund


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I'm happy to report Lina's bump on her nose is starting to shrink! It's been getting smaller over the last few days. I've been giving her the daily prednisone so I'm not sure if the pills are doing the trick or mother nature. Either way, it's looking promising!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nubwagon said:


> I'm happy to report Lina's bump on her nose is starting to shrink! It's been getting smaller over the last few days. I've been giving her the daily prednisone so I'm not sure if the pills are doing the trick or mother nature. Either way, it's looking promising!


Great news Nubwagon. I'm sure a relief to all too. Thanks for taking the time to update us.

Joe


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Nubwagon said:


> I'm happy to report Lina's bump on her nose is starting to shrink! It's been getting smaller over the last few days. I've been giving her the daily prednisone so I'm not sure if the pills are doing the trick or mother nature. Either way, it's looking promising!


Excelente!! great news!! :cheers:


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

This is now getting out of hand. The congestion has returned and is as persistent as it ever was. I have been giving her the prednisone daily but it does not clear up the congestion anymore. Now its only use is to keep her nose from bleeding so I have to keep giving them to her. She can't sleep in my bedroom anymore because the noise is just too loud, it'll keep me up all night. I hate doing it but I have to kick her out and close the door in order to get a decent night's sleep. 

The bump on her nose shrinks and grows. And while I've been told is not contributing to her congestion, it just seems to coincidental to not be playing a part. I have left a message with my vet to call me back, but I'm not sure what else can be done at this point. I have already taken her to the vet 3 times about this problem and they had taken x-rays the last time around. All they see is inflammation so I leave with pills.

Any other suggestions? She's obviously struggling to breathe constantly and it gets me frustrated at times because I don't know what else to do to help. 

Thanks.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Really sorry to hear Nubwagon. The only suggestion I would have at this point is what Mac suggested earlier in this thread -- another Dr.'s opinion. If you do some research maybe there is a teaching vet hospital near you. This way you get a think tank instead of one Dr.'s opinion/method. I feel sorry for the poor girl and your pocket book. Hopefully others will have better suggestions. 

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A rhinoscopy or CT scan will be the next step to see WHY this is happening. It may be something as simple as a seed pod stuck in the sinus. I highly recommend getting her on Yunnan Baiyao for the nose bleeds. Daily dosage of that will reduce nose bleeds, if not stop them all together. Ecko hasn't had one since he's been on it. It's a Chinese herbal supplement. I've taken it myself as well.
Keeping my fingers crossed for a simple solution.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the continued advise. I'll talk to my vet first to see what else is suggested. I had taken her to another vet a few months ago and left there with pills too. Normally I wouldn't be concerned as in the past these issues were seasonal. But the persistence concerns me.

Thanks again & I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advise Mac.

Be looking for your next update Nubwgon. Best of luck.


----------



## ReelDog (Jan 16, 2016)

Ultrasound may be a little less expensive than a CT scan and might reveal what's going on in the soft tissue. Xray may not reveal enough info.

You really should to get a second opinion promptly. The bump/congestion could be many things ranging from allergy to an infection, such as a cyst or sinusitis, to a tumor. If you are comfortable with your current vet, request more extensive diagnostics.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for the continued advice. Vet left a message yesterday stating they have done everything their office is equipped to do. They can refer me to a specialist who can do either a CT scan or scope. I'll need to discuss it with them to get the full scoop. But that's where we're at now.

Stay tuned. Thanks again!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fingers crossed NW.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

She goes in this Thursday to the specialist. Wish us luck!


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Well that sucked. Drove an hour to the specialist for them to charge me $140 so they can then provide a quote for a CT scan and a biopsy. Needless to say the quote was way too much (over $3k) so we left. I'll have to find someone else local who can help and is reasonably priced. 

Before anyone suggests, I already looked into pet insurance. Around here it's insanely expensive to add pets to my policy because they're pits. 

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear that things worked out the way they did. Is the congestion any better? I know what it's like to have a dog that suffers from something and feeling helpless to make it better. Do the vets feel that the dog is struggling to breathe or just noisy?


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks. The congestion isn't really any better, but the lump on her nose was growing out of control over the past few days. Wednesday when I came home from work, her face looked like it was stung by bees. Her nose was completely swollen as well as the areas above her eyes. It was awful and horrible to see! 

I was able to find some prednisone in my cabinet and have been giving her them. The swelling has since went down significantly, so whatever this growth is on her face reacts to the prednisone. But the meds don't help her congestion at all anymore.

A neighbor recommended another clinic close by which did great work on his dog's skin condition. I'll give them a shot...got nothing to lose but this congestion!  

Thanks again all!


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Another update: I recently returned from vacation to find the bump on her nose becoming large again. Took her to the other clinic Monday morning and they said the bump is absolutely causing the congestion. So I'm taking her in Friday morning to have the bump lanced and drained. She's gonna have some stitches and may need to wear a radar dish.

I'm REALLY hoping this does the trick! Fingers crossed! Thanks again all!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

If I was a praying man I'd say a litany for her Nubwagon, LOL. I am keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for her though. Be watching for an update.

Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Dropped her off this morning & the vet called about an hour ago. The procedure went well and she's in recovery. I'm picking her up ASAP. So relieved that's finally over (for now)!

Thanks again all!


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Nubwagon said:


> Dropped her off this morning & the vet called about an hour ago. The procedure went well and she's in recovery. I'm picking her up ASAP. So relieved that's finally over (for now)!
> 
> Thanks again all!


Great news!!!:cheers: I hope the recovery is fast!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

In my thoughts Nubwagon, update when you can.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Took her to the vet this past Friday. The lump on her face has returned and is now forming over her right eye. The vet drained it as much as she could but warned the fluid will return. 

Sure enough, this morning her whole face is swollen. Her right eye is closed up and I know she's in pain. This afternoon I'm taking her back to the vet who did her surgery. 

This is driving me nuts! I can't keep taking her to the vet every week.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

UPDATE: I don't know what to say

Last Monday, her face was so swollen, the vet didn't think anything else could be done for her. We discussed the inevitable and decided that this past Monday would be the best day to let her go.

Come last Wednesday, the growth on her face was almost completely gone! She could see again and gained a significant amount of energy. This past Sunday, I let her out front to sniff around and she took off on her usual route to walk! I didn't have a leash or harness but that didn't matter. She was off and trotting around the neighborhood like her old (younger) self! I couldn't believe it! 

I am blown away by how tough and resilient she is! This was a completely unexpected 180 from where she was. Needless to say, she's still with us.

I'm thinking she eventually bled out everything in the growth. The last time she was in for surgery to remove the first growth gave her an avenue to release the pressure on this most recent growth. Last Monday, she was bleeding a lot through the incision from her last surgery. The growth was so large it pushed against the first incision point and caused it to tear, releasing the fluid trapped in her face. Now that the growth has subsided, there isn't anymore bleeding. 

Whatever it is, I'll take it! She had the whole family in tears last week and even my dad flew in to help let her go. 

Thanks again all for the help! We're not out of the woods yet, but this clearing gives us some hope!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Unbelievable Nubwagon. Feel terrible for both of you, what a rollercoaster ride. So happy that there has been such a reversal for the poor girl. What ever happens, you couldn't have done more or have been a better owner. 
Hope the growth continues to subside and fade away. These dogs are so stoic and it's what I admire in them. Appreciate the update.

Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Joe and everyone else for the help. It has been a rollercoaster ride but I'm glad she's doing better. We're all floored by the turnaround. She's such a tough, stubborn girl and I've always admired that about her. I think she hated seeing daddy cry 

Thanks again all! I'll keep updating everyone with news.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nubwagon said:


> Thanks Joe and everyone else for the help. It has been a rollercoaster ride but I'm glad she's doing better. We're all floored by the turnaround. She's such a tough, stubborn girl and I've always admired that about her. I think she hated seeing daddy cry
> 
> Thanks again all! I'll keep updating everyone with news.


:thumbsup: Hang in there --- like you have a choice.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Today is pretty girl's 15th birthday! I adopted her 10 years ago today and it has been an amazing ride so far. She obviously has had a rough year, but she's still with us and is doing well.

She'll be getting a nice little doggie birthday cake and a juicy ribeye tonight for dinner.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday girl! Give her a little scratch behind the ears for us. Man, wish I was having steak for dinner.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

The lump on her face is back again! It's covering up her right eye and is spreading to her left side this time. It obviously bothers her and she's probably in pain again. 

Don't know how much more of this she or I can take!! I HATE THIS!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nubwagon said:


> The lump on her face is back again! It's covering up her right eye and is spreading to her left side this time. It obviously bothers her and she's probably in pain again.
> 
> Don't know how much more of this she or I can take!! I HATE THIS!!


So sorry to hear this. Poor dog, I know that you hate it and there is nothing worse then seeing them in pain and not being able to do something for them. I'm wondering if it's not time to get the vets opinion and evaluation of what is best for her. Tough times for sure, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks. It is always nerve-wracking when it occurs and this is the third time it has happened. It seems the best course of action is to have the vet insert a needle to initially pull as much fluid from it as they can. Then when that is done, she bleeds out through the needle hole which causes the swelling to go down. 

My living room looks like a murder scene with all of the blood strewn about. But if it relieves the pressure and makes her feel better, it's worth it.

I would still love to know what this growth is, why it keeps coming back, and what can be done to eliminate it permanently. None of the 3 vets I have been to has been able to explain any of it which I suppose is the most frustrating part. 

But for now, she's back to normal.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy to hear her face swelling is back down. Good thing we love them eh.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Today it's back down to normal. I'm hoping it stays that way, but have a feeling we'll be going through this again in about a month.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Well all, after a long battle with sinus inflammation and this horrible lump which reappeared again and caused another tear in her face, I have decided she's had enough. I took her to the vet this past weekend to see if anything can be done. There's nothing left to do.

I'm working on getting a vet to come to the house this Monday. She has been an amazing girl and is much stronger than I could ever be. But it's time to end her suffering. 

Thanks again to everyone for the help with her. Even though we knew this day was coming, it doesn't make it any easier. But she made it to the end which is all I could ever ask of her.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, it has been a bad run for you guys. Sincere condolences again Nubwagon. So sorry you have to make this decision again so soon. If there is nothing more to try you are doing the most humane thing for the girl. Thanks for including us and know that we share your grief.

Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Joe. Actually the date is set for next Tuesday morning instead. I'll have this weekend with her and then Monday. 

Hard to imagine life without her. She's been with me for over 10 years. Thanks again.

-Bradd


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nubwagon said:


> Thanks Joe. Actually the date is set for next Tuesday morning instead. I'll have this weekend with her and then Monday.
> 
> Hard to imagine life without her. She's been with me for over 10 years. Thanks again.
> 
> -Bradd


I know it's a tough road. The last girl I had to put down was with me for 15 years. She went to work with me every day and every night at home with me. I still miss her but now it's with a smile of fondness. Hang in there Bradd and know that we are always here if you want to talk or vent.

Joe


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

She left us peacefully yesterday afternoon. She didn't fight or struggle at all and slipped away gracefully. I miss her greatly but I'm thankful she's not suffering anymore. 

Thank you all again for the support. It has been quite a rough few months but I'm trying to move on. Times like this make it tough.

Thanks again all!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Bradd. She is now out of pain and I hope you recover from her loss as quick as possible. Hang in there, it will get better with time.

Joe


----------

